# Sublimation dull? R1800 blue ink not bright and black is greyish?



## ChimpCreatives (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I run a design company which wants to start creating quality sub transfers for sale. We want our products to be vibrant and full of colour. Unfortunately we have tryed to replicate the colours on our preview screen and they just don't seem to come out. We use mugs, tshirts and canvass - all purcheced from xpres.

The equipment we are using is the EPSON R1800 with a sublimation bulk feeding system from purple monkey. We have a multi press 38x38cm Heat press set at 205 C. And we press for about 30 seconds on a high pressure setting.

When we seem to press the colours are not as bright as we hope they would be, ALSO THE LINES SEEM TO BE SLIGHTLY BLURED. the blue in particular is not bright...We are unsure if its to do with the press time/pressure, or we have set up our printing incorrectly. The same also seems to happen on mugs and canvass.

We currently print from Adobe Illustartor and use the perceptual setting and we have the colour profile pm_r1800_v1.icm.

Any advice would be well apreciated as we are becoming fustrated with our expenive results...lol 

Thanks and take care 

Gareth
Chimp CREATIVE


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

you're using your printer's color profiles - which with OEM ink is fine - however, with sublimation ink you will need to get the profiles made specifically for your ink or your colors will never come out true! also, for the deepest black i use RGB value of 0-0-0 (assuming vector files of course). contact your ink supplier and get profiles from them - it'll make a world of difference!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You might want to contact xpres and ask them for the time / temperature / pressure for all the different substrates. They will be differnt for all of them. For example, I do shirts at 400 F, 35 seconds and light-medium pressure. Mugs are much longer. I don't really do heavy pressure, but what I call heavy pressure could be different than others.

The thin lines being blurry could be what is called ghosting. If you go to remove the paper and you slide it, the paper is still going to transfer ink as you slide the paper. You need to rip the paper very fast or get some Pro Spray from Conde (Conde Systems - Sublimation, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, ChromaBlast Ink - Order Online!).

Hope this gets you in the right direction.

Mark


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Most of the dye sub items I've done have required about a 60 second dwell time, so I would agree to contact the supplier of your transfers about press time. The printer profile is also another good suggestion, although what comes from your printer is quite comparable to what you should end up with as a result. If it comes out looking different then it's more likely an issue with the sublimation process. Some images I've adjusted the brightness up a bit because I believe my ink does produce a slightly darker image. 

I press at 400 degrees Fahrenheit, which is around 200 degrees Celsius. I use Artainium with bulk feed on an Epson C88 and all my items with a glossy coat have come out looking very nice. Most items I press face up with the dye sub transfer on top and a blank piece of paper on the bottom (to avoid getting ink on my platten).


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

each ink, artainium, sublijet, sublibrite or rotech will each require a different ICC profile for your printer...one profile does not fit all...that is why you are getting color shift.. contact your vendor for the correct profile should alos add you will need to set the profile for EACH program as well


----------



## ChimpCreatives (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea thanks guys,

Good advice. I'm gna contact the two companies that I got my goods from then ill let you know of the progress.

Thanks


----------

